# Anxiety - first time hunt



## RideSide (17 July 2017)

I've wanted to try a hunt for a while now, and I've read about a lot of clubs and rules and customs. I'm interested in trying a drag hunt, as fox hunting would be too advanced for me on so many levels haha

I'd love to have a crack at a day out, but I'm terrified that I will get it all wrong. There are so many rules and expectations and protocols... I'm worried I'd park somewhere wrong, or not be able to find who to give my cap too, or that I'll get in people's way or do something grievously wrong and ruin everyones time. I don't know if there would be a way to get some assistance or at least have someone who kind of knows what they're doing but doesn't mind having to hang back to help guide me at least one time, But I know most hunters are hardy and I'm worried a request like that would make people roll there eyes and go "pfft deal with it snowflake". I can understand why they would say that, but with my social anxiety disorder it would most likely keep me from ever attempting to try it again.

What are people's experience with hunt groups and newcomers? Would too many people frown on me for being absolutely clueless? There are just so many rules it seems like you need to be perfect or you're bound to muck up and get a pack of people shouting at you.


----------



## ester (17 July 2017)

I have hunted with two packs in different areas of the country, one as a total newbie the other as having done a little but not with total understanding. Both have been lovely, totally welcoming and most will happily buddy you up (I would recommend this, I made good friends with a lady who planned all the hound breeding and she knew exactly where they were going before anyone else did!). I did have  route in to the first one, the second one I just phoned the secretary and asked if I could come.  Midweek is probably best as quieter for a newbie and the secretary will also make a recommendation. - Essentially generally speaking they want new people to join in!

Plenty run newcomers days too though I have not done one of them.

FWIW I have only ever fox/trail hunted, neither I or the pony would keep up with a drag hunt. Fox hunting is a lot quieter, lot more standing about. You could look at autumn hunting which will be early short days, I tend to avoid it unless I have a long hack to the meet until nearing season start as the excessive standing about can make my a bit fractious and he has form with not being the most patient about new entry hounds then!


----------



## RideSide (17 July 2017)

Yes buddying up would be ideally what I want! I can adapt pretty well once I'm comfortable but I really do need someone to guide me at least once or twice before I can say "ok, I'm ready to try it on my own" 

Socialising is a goal  it's really hard for me to venture out and meet people so other than my husband I don't really have many other people around. We're new to the whole country and having a horse as a buffer would be a much easier way to meet people!

Also, really?! I thought fox hunting would be harder! From what I've read they go for way longer and it's less predictable.. I was super worried that with a traditional fox hunt I would be faced with jumping obstacles way too high for me too? 
I really wouldn't want to go at an all out hoon till at least 2-3 times in, just so I could know that I kinda have an understanding of what to expect so I'm not ejected out of the saddle when everyone suddenly stops! haha


----------



## ester (17 July 2017)

I'm assuming from your location you are not in the UK  so it might be different  
I can count the number of times I have jumped while foxhunting on one hand  We don't do hooning he retired from it as a 23yo welsh cob, we go for a jolly round the countryside a good drink and a natter and to watch hounds work. If we got left behind we'd soon catch them up at next covert usually.


----------



## RideSide (17 July 2017)

ah no! We've recently hopped over to the UK because we're hoping to make a permanent move in a year or two and want to scope the whole thing out. So I haven't changed the location yet haha

Australia from what I'm aware of have barely any hunts. England is just the mecca of horse for me compared to our Australian atmosphere!

That sounds lovely and not near as scary/overwhelming as all the websites make it seem! Thank you!


----------



## ester (17 July 2017)

That is why it is worth speaking to the secretary, my last pack did have hedge days but they were over the other side of the country and as we had to hack anyway we would never had made it over to them. Obviously for some packs every day is a hedge day but not all


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 July 2017)

If moving to the SE in the UK, you'll be cheerfully welcomed to drag hunts 
Don't over complicate things - you'll be directed where to park (unless it says so on the meet card).
The secretary WILL find you, if you havent found them 1st!
Our local hunt has a 2nd field master to guide new persons, also they offer a buddy system for the 1st outing or so.
Happy to PM more info if you require it


----------



## RideSide (18 July 2017)

oh! is that the Sandhurst draghunt? Their website is very freindly! I'm starting to find nice ones. Most of the ones I've seen so far all require minimum days per week to hunt with affiliate clubs and very, very strict uniforms etc. 

Thank you!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 July 2017)

RideSide said:



			oh! is that the Sandhurst draghunt? Their website is very freindly! I'm starting to find nice ones. Most of the ones I've seen so far all require minimum days per week to hunt with affiliate clubs and very, very strict uniforms etc. 

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are indeed a lovely bunch (bit bonkers, but lovely).
You can just pop along as a visitor a few times before they request that you subscribe.
I've tended to do a couple before xmas & again another 1 or 2 in the new year.
Foot following with them is also very social too 
When are you making the move over?


----------



## Shay (18 July 2017)

Actually - unless blood hounding all hunting in the UK is drag hunting now.  Bloodhounds follow the "clean boot" - a human.  Drag hunts follow a pre prepared line laid with an artificial trail and "fox" hunting follows a line known to the runner but not to anyone else following a natural scent.

In my experience - we are also in the  south east - drag hunting is faster and has higher jumps (although you can often go around).  In "fox" hunting you have more time standing whilst the hounds find out where they are supposed to be going.  Different hunts have different arrangements but you will find there is a non jumping line at most meets.  It is massively easier to foot follow a drag hunt because everyone knows where everyone else is going.  "Fox" hunting the foot followers have to hunt the hunt!  But all hunts follow a human of one version or another and so the route is predictable and controllable.  It is only whether the rest of the hunt know it too.

Yes the dress arrangements can seem a bit odd if you read about them.  But in practical terms any hunt will be happy to welcome you regardless of what you are wearing.  Now is a good time to start looking.  Hounds are just starting to come into work and many hunts have newcomer days and practice hunts for pony club etc.  Autumn hunting is calmer (in fox hunting anyway) and far more sedate than winter hunting.

Screw up your courage and go for it.  In my experience hunts are friendly, welcoming folk.  If you do bump up against a hunt which isn't - chnage hunts!  In the SE you have quite a number to choose from!


----------



## ester (18 July 2017)

I've never heard anyone say that, all refer to the old fox packs as trail hunting to maintain the difference.


----------



## RideSide (18 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			When are you making the move over?
		
Click to expand...

We're hoping to make the full move over in a 2 to 3 years (which feels like forever). We've got to restock our finances since the wedding! But I've been planning the move since before he and I met. We're exceedingly excited!


----------



## leflynn (18 July 2017)

I was nervous the first time but I was made more than welcome.  I spoke to the secretary to check i was okay to come along (I'd already been on foot which is a good idea to get a feel) and I had a nanny in a friend from the yard but tbh they all looked after me anyway  I went on a quiet midweek day and had a total blast  I've been three seasons now (not as a full member just part as time/funds don't allow), met some lovely people got brave enough to jump the odd hunt jump (plus a zillion ditches).  Secretary should help you with any questions you might have inc dress/where to park etc and might suggest a buddy for you or ask someone to keep an eye out for you. Everyone I spoke to was more than happy to answer any questions I had - just be polite same as any new thing really and just be respectful of people/land/hounds

If you google hunting etiquette there are oodles of articles that can send you in a spin if not careful (the field and horse and hound are a good place to start)


----------



## KINDMARE (18 July 2017)

Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 July 2017)

KINDMARE said:



			Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Our local drag hunt have a 'non jumping' 2nd field on some occasions, most likely in the 1st half of the season 
They are pretty good about putting this type of info up on the website - and also for example if its a meet not suitable for non-jumpers or novices.


----------



## KINDMARE (18 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Our local drag hunt have a 'non jumping' 2nd field on some occasions, most likely in the 1st half of the season 
They are pretty good about putting this type of info up on the website - and also for example if its a meet not suitable for non-jumpers or novices.
		
Click to expand...

thanks TFF - thats very helpful x


----------



## Northern (18 July 2017)

RideSide said:



			I've wanted to try a hunt for a while now, and I've read about a lot of clubs and rules and customs. I'm interested in trying a drag hunt, as fox hunting would be too advanced for me on so many levels haha

I'd love to have a crack at a day out, but I'm terrified that I will get it all wrong. There are so many rules and expectations and protocols... I'm worried I'd park somewhere wrong, or not be able to find who to give my cap too, or that I'll get in people's way or do something grievously wrong and ruin everyones time. I don't know if there would be a way to get some assistance or at least have someone who kind of knows what they're doing but doesn't mind having to hang back to help guide me at least one time, But I know most hunters are hardy and I'm worried a request like that would make people roll there eyes and go "pfft deal with it snowflake". I can understand why they would say that, but with my social anxiety disorder it would most likely keep me from ever attempting to try it again.

What are people's experience with hunt groups and newcomers? Would too many people frown on me for being absolutely clueless? There are just so many rules it seems like you need to be perfect or you're bound to muck up and get a pack of people shouting at you.
		
Click to expand...

Sydney Hunt Club hold regular meetings, usually around the Camden area I think. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you came along to their meets and ask questions? Maybe even have a ride with them. They have a website with all the meet dates and venues.


----------



## ester (18 July 2017)

KINDMARE I have never jumped a hedge, I've popped a few small ditches (<10 in a good few years!) (coming from the somerset levels I am fairly used to big ones, not jumping them though  ), but I am on a pony that will make minimal effort on the small ones, he's very efficient, not like those daft warmbloods that head skyward .  Secretarys will always advise if you aren't that familiar with the territory.


----------



## leflynn (19 July 2017)

KINDMARE said:



			Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Our local hunts will have a non jumping field master on jumping days


----------



## spacefaer (19 July 2017)

KINDMARE said:



			Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks
		
Click to expand...

It depends on where you are in the country - different packs cross different terrain! If you are in the Southwest, near Dartmoor or Exmoor, you won't see any form of jump from one year to the next - or Wales - a lot of the Welsh packs don't have jumps either. If you are in some of the "big" hunting counties like Leicestershire, then you would have to pick one of the smaller, less fashionable packs, if you wanted to absolutely guarantee not having to jump, as the country is not as set up for "non jumpers". It is possible not to jump at all with pretty much any trail hunting pack, but I would recommend getting an OS map and a friend with local knowledge as you will be trotting round the lanes a lot to try to keep up!


----------



## spacefaer (19 July 2017)

ester said:



			I've never heard anyone say that, all refer to the old fox packs as trail hunting to maintain the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Trail hunting and drag hunting are two completely different beasts - drag hunting follows a scent over a "course" of fences, and they have a number of "lines" of increasing difficulty. 

Trail hunting has a man made scent, laid to mimic the route a fox might have taken in the old days - it produces a day much more like old fashioned hunting - you start earlier and finish later than drag hunting, but it is much less fast and furious. 

Jumping is more or less optional - depends on the pack you pick and the country you cross - see my other post.


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

Exactly hence I don't know anyone other than the above poster saying all hunting in the UK is drag hunting these days, that just isn't really the case.


----------



## Kat (23 August 2017)

KINDMARE said:



			Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks
		
Click to expand...

The bloodhound pack I hunt with absolutely always have a non jumping option. We have a second field master so you don't have to go searching for a way round. Our master doesn't jump so although there are some amazing jumping lines for those who want to there is always a visible safe way around that isn't too far away. 

It is worth posting your area to get experiences of the specific packs that you are interested in as they can vary a lot.


----------



## ChadWright89 (29 September 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Our local drag hunt have a 'non jumping' 2nd field on some occasions, most likely in the 1st half of the season 
They are pretty good about putting this type of info up on the website - and also for example if its a meet not suitable for non-jumpers or novices.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2017)

KINDMARE said:



			Please can anyone tell me if it is possible to go hunting without having to jump either hedges/fences or ditches? 
thanks
		
Click to expand...

I think you should be capable of jumping a small log and a straightforward ditch before you set out, you are bound to find a fallen tree over a track at some point that you need to get over, ditto a walk through ditch.
You will find, once you are out and have had a good tipple at the meet and you and the horses adrenalin is up that you can achieve things you never dreamt possible!


----------

